# Check out my 'new' wagon



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Picked this up off our local junk man yesterday, good solid barge box on a Deere gear, the hoist works but one tire goes down in about 2 hours. He wanted $425, we settled at 325, how'd I do?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I think you did pretty darn good! I'd suspect that if you were trying to buy just those wheels and tires, you'd pay the same thing, not to mention the cost of a hoist cylinder!
You did good!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

For $325..Ben..Ben..you didn't do all that well 
Tella what Iam going to do for you..send me your address than park it beside the road and I'll take it off your hands for you..buddy. 

Like Bill wrote.."did pretty darn good"


----------



## stephenscity (Oct 26, 2011)

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## Dan_Burger_Va (Dec 27, 2013)

You did darn good I tell ya


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Did you have to wear a ski mask and hold a finger out in your pocket?

Most of our local yards will sell you stuff. The one that will LIE when you ask if your 'stuff' was sold there crushes everything, RIGHT NOW!! They don't want stuff 'recovered'. The thieves keep them in business!
All of us 'reclaim, re use, Recycle guys drive right past the yard that caters to the thieves!

I have bought more stuff from one yard than I sold to those jack asses. I was dealing with them till I asked a couple questions. I asked about a certain criminal crushing a lot of stuff that I had stolen. They asked if I had a WARRANT?

They only care about tonnage. No concern about criminal activity that they support! It gives them more to feed the shredder.
If I had nothing else to do, I would take pics all day and testify against those pukes till they were OUT of BUSINESS! We ALL know what they are doing....


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I didn't do quite as well, but I did pick up a 7 foot landscape rake that sells new for $800 for $350. It has all its tines and is in great shape.


----------



## rubberfish (Aug 8, 2012)

I must be a city slicker. I have no trouble seeing the value,
but I got no idea as to what anybody would use that trailer for.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Our local junk man is a good dude, he knows what his customers are in to and when something he thinks one wants comes along he will call and offer. One thing I have learned is his prices always have wiggle room so I never settle on his asking price. And If I show up with a tall can of Budweiser and a scratch off lottery ticket for him he is ready to bargin. He is second generation junkman so it's a deep rooted family buisness for him, I stopped on his 57 th birthday yesterday and had a beer and gave him a lottery ticket!


----------



## dooley (Oct 18, 2013)

What is the plan? Are you thinking of cleaning it up and painting? Very nice addition. Should think about putting a hydraulic lift so it is a dump box. Less labour


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Way to much wagon for my uses, but real nice piece of equipment, congrats Ben


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

It's got a hoist cylinder and it works, I have a few like this and grandpa has a few more, we use em to put firewood in to haul back to the house. Probably won't fool around painting it cause a lot of the time I load the wood with a loader and that's kinda hard on a paint job


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

like this, we filled it this morning


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

DrBailey said:


> Way to much wagon for my uses, but real nice piece of equipment, congrats Ben


Remember Doc, He who dies with the Most Toys and Biggest, WINS.......lol
Thats a nice load of wood ya got there ,Ben


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

rubberfish said:


> I must be a city slicker. I have no trouble seeing the value,
> but I got no idea as to what anybody would use that trailer for.


Ok Rubberfish, What you do, is Bust up a couple of bales of clean straw in the floor of it, throw the Misses in on top of it and Head for the woods. Does that help you understand Why us Country Boys, LOVE the Country?


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

Wow CubLover, thats to bad. Here in my hometown, we have a fishing club in an old rock quarry. We have our own campsite out there. Well, its an open invitation for Scrappers, lots of fire rings and who knows what else. Our local scrap yard gave access to their Video's. It was a couple of local kids. The police didn't have to get involved, the campers took care of it. However they were trialed.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

followed the local junkman to the salvage yard today, he had more tin in the back of his pickup than I had in my wagon, and I smashed my load in with the backhoe, crazy stuff, he beat me by 200 lbs.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Ben, Did he take lessons from this guy?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I'll bet it was the other way around, I'll be he was his teacher. I remember one year he flew down to Arizona and bought two old pickup trucks and a tow bar, then took a bunch of truck beds and put em upright on the back of the trucks, I think he had 4 truck beds lined up in the back of each truck, the 8' way going up and down and drove em back to Illinois. He was advertising rust free trucks and truck beds for sale. I bet he has a picture someplace I can scan.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## smokinmad (Dec 24, 2013)

*Junkman*



ben70b said:


> I'll bet it was the other way around, I'll be he was his teacher. I remember one year he flew down to Arizona and bought two old pickup trucks and a tow bar, then took a bunch of truck beds and put em upright on the back of the trucks, I think he had 4 truck beds lined up in the back of each truck, the 8' way going up and down and drove em back to Illinois. He was advertising rust free trucks and truck beds for sale. I bet he has a picture someplace I can scan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


Ben...This is crazy....Being from Illinois myself and a truckdriver....I think I have seen this guy....Was amazed at how many truck beds he had on one pickup ...Altho I had to think if he was a Truckdriver, the cops would have locked him up for his Dangerous stunt...


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

U probably have, the dudes nut and been pulling stuff like this for years. 


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

He's just off I-39 at exit 48.


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

check it out, I been back diggin in the salvage yard again. Got this Donahue trailor for $100, the price reflects my former employee discount of course! Gonna put some new boards on and try and dream up a use for it.


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Great deal Ben! You should get many years of good use out of the wagon. Wow, $325.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Been back nosing around the salvage yard again, came home with a drill this time.















Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

You keep dragging stuff in! Wish I had more 'secure' room to play with tool/toys.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Well my friend, I keep dragging the stuff home with the intentions of fixing it up to use, but how can I go wrong? I am buying antique farm equipment at bargin prices, even if I back it in the shed and never use it this stuff shouldn't go down in worth should it? That's how I justify it to myself anyhow! My wife don't even ask why anymore, she don't seem to get mad anymore either. Either she is starting to see things my way or gave up trying. 


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------

